# quilted big leaf maple



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

My friend has this stuff for sale he wants 35 a bf plus shipping. all dried for years. 5 to 12in wide and 5ft long 1in thick.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Pictures would help. Sounds pricey to me.


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

yeah little pricy monte, but the ole man has been cutting maple over 50 yrs and he always say he will burn it before he sells it for that. lol Enjoy the pictures and post. Thanks stock maker


----------



## woodman88 (Feb 24, 2011)

Are you sure its not $3.50 bd ft


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

no its 35.00 a bf woodman88


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That's an awful lot of money.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

Yea its alot, i tried to tell him but he is stuck in his ways, if anyone is intrested i can shoot him your offer a bf if you would like to make an offer.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

At that price I think he will be holding on to it a bit longer, out of the ball park.


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

I hear ya bondo, i tried to tell him it might be a little high.


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Anyone want to go in as a group buy on me with this? I figure we can split half a board ft, and for $8 we can each have a pretty looking stop block.


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

great googly moogly!

35 is crazy money!


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have about 6,000 BF of big leaf maple. I have never seen it for $35 a BF. Maybe $8 to $15 BF is more like it.

He will most likely have to burn it.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Ahh c'mon guys…he is only about $30 too high on his $35 price. Lol


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

I tried to tell him it was to much, but he is 85 and a little stuborn. I told him maybe 20 a bf at the most.


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

maybe he will realize the worth when he sees the comments. My part is done.


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

must have gold inlay with diamond studs for that price, but I know how it is with wood, I have some I just look at and dont use its so pure


----------

